# Bump?



## Renaissance Man (Sep 10, 2002)

Being a long-time lurker, but infrequent poster (oh boy, am I opening myself up to shame and ridicule), what are the rules of etiquette for bumping one's post?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Not too often! 
Heh. I guess once every couple days is okay - unless you do it for months on end. 

Also, posts that just say "bump" are generally to be avoided IMSHO; instead, add something to the topic - even if it's only something small.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

(Oh, and moved to Meta. )


----------



## Renaissance Man (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks, Darkness, for showing me the light.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> Also, posts that just say "bump" are generally to be avoided IMSHO; instead, add something to the topic - even if it's only something small.  *




That's what I like to do.  It aslo futhers the conversation and gives people another post to reply to.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 10, 2002)

I try to follow a self imposed rule of only bumping my own posts once (though there have been exceptions).

And it is really poor taste to bump your own post before it falls or nearly falls off the front page IMO.  

And it is normally far better to add a new comment.  If you do it right no one realizes it was just a bump.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's what I like to do.  It aslo futhers the conversation and gives people another post to reply to. *




And if Hong, Witch or me are online, that can soon become a quasi-chat


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *I try to follow a self imposed rule of only bumping my own posts once (though there have been exceptions).
> 
> And it is really poor taste to bump your own post before it falls or nearly falls off the front page IMO.
> 
> And it is normally far better to add a new comment.  If you do it right no one realizes it was just a bump. *




Poststealer!!  

But it's good to add content to a creation esspecially in the lesser used forums.  My Epic Oozemaster was "bumped" by me daily for a while, but each time I added a new feat or thought.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And if Hong, Witch or me are online, that can soon become a quasi-chat  *




Ya, and then it extend to like 900 posts and gets closed down.  That hasn't been archived yet, has it?  

Perhaps I should stop trying to get it archieved.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *...
> 
> And it is really poor taste to bump your own post before it falls or nearly falls off the front page IMO.
> 
> ...*



What he said!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Renaissance Man said:
			
		

> *Thanks, Darkness, for showing me the light.   *



 You're welcome, LOL!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, and then it extend to like 900 posts and gets closed down.  That hasn't been archived yet, has it?
> 
> Perhaps I should stop trying to get it archieved.   *




Not, man, you should try it again! I'll help you...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Not, man, you should try it again! I'll help you... *




You hear that Darkness?  Our numbers have doubled.  We will get The Thread achived.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You hear that Darkness?  Our numbers have doubled.  We will get The Thread achived.   *




Oh ungrateful man, did you forget that I also helped you in the mythical almost 900 post thread? I had some 50 posts in them!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh ungrateful man, did you forget that I also helped you in the mythical almost 900 post thread? I had some 50 posts in them! *




I know that.  I was just trying to impress upon the importance of the archieving of the thread to Darkness.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know that.  I was just trying to impress upon the importance of the archieving of the thread to Darkness. *




Oh, sorry, I've spoiled your masterplan 
Let's think another...


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know that.  I was just trying to impress upon the importance of the archieving of the thread to Darkness. *



I am quite aware of the importance of this particular thread. I am still pondering on how to proceed with this, though...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I am quite aware of the importance of this particular thread. I am still pondering on how to proceed with this, though...  *




It's just our job to bring it up about once a week.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's just our job to bring it up about once a week.   *




It's our sacred duty...


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's our sacred duty... *



"They who are known as the Keepers of the Sacred Thread shall never stray from the path of reminding the Darkness of the true importance of the Sacred Thread. Always, but not much more than once a week, shall they spread the truth about the Sacred Thread..."


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *"They who are known as the Keepers of the Sacred Thread shall never stray from the path of reminding the Darkness of the true importance of the Sacred Thread. Always, but not much more than once a week, shall they spread the truth about the Sacred Thread..." *




I just got a new sig


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *"They who are known as the Keepers of the Sacred Thread shall never stray from the path of reminding the Darkness of the true importance of the Sacred Thread. Always, but not much more than once a week, shall they spread the truth about the Sacred Thread..." *




Amen, Darkness...

The Keepers of the Sacred Thread won't forget their Sacred Duty!

(But this keeper is going to sleep now... Keep the thread alive for me to write tomorrow, O.K.? )


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Amen, Darkness...
> 
> ...




Say on Brother!!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I just got a new sig   *



  

You are killing me! 
I just fell out of my chair laughing (yes, really)... Good thing that I have a couch right next my computer! 

Anyway: I'm glad that you like it!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are killing me!
> I just fell out of my chair laughing (yes, really)... Good thing that I have a couch right next my computer!
> ...




We aim to please.  It seemed so fitting and it should confuse most people who read it.  And that's really what having a sig is all about.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We aim to please.  It seemed so fitting and it should confuse most people who read it.  And that's really what having a sig is all about.   *




Really woderful signature, Crothian!

(I's woken! Let's the fun continue )


----------



## madriel (Sep 11, 2002)

You'd better just archive the thread, Darkness.    Pandora's Box has been opened.  Submit to the wishes of the Keepers of the Sacred Thread or the madness of thread after thread of quasi-chats all nagging you to archive the One True Thread(tm).


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *You'd better just archive the thread, Darkness.    Pandora's Box has been opened.  Submit to the wishes of the Keepers of the Sacred Thread or the madness of thread after thread of quasi-chats all nagging you to archive the One True Thread(tm). *




Even if His Darkness accept, the Dreaded Quasi-Chat Thread will come back again and again.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Even if His Darkness accept, the Dreaded Quasi-Chat Thread will come back again and again. *



Like in _this_ thread here?


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Like in this thread here?  *




Maybe, if you want to help me


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

_cue narrator_
And so as we see this thread collapse to the pressures of "chat" posters, it serves to remind us of the grim realities of that place we like to call, E, N, World.   Yes it can happen to any thread, anywhere, anytime.  A complete break down in topic, leading to a succession of meaningless posts about something altogether unrelated to the original intent of the original poster.  

This frightening phenomena is no laughing matter and countless studies are, as we speak, trying to determine how to best prevent this from happening to other threads.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *cue narrator
> 
> This frightening phenomena is no laughing matter and countless studies are, as we speak, trying to determine how to best prevent this from happening to other threads. *




Ban Crothian, Hong, Witch and Horacio?


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ban Crothian, Hong, Witch and Horacio?  *



Witch...?


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Witch...?  *




Silly Darkness guy! 

I meant Wicht...


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Silly Darkness guy!
> 
> I meant Wicht... *



And I was thinking that you were advocating to pull a Torquemada!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And I was thinking that you were advocating to pull a Torquemada!  *




Don't forget that I'm Spanish, a bit of Torquemada's blood might be in my veins...


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Silly Darkness guy!
> 
> I meant Wicht... *




I felt better when I thought you were talking about banning someone else


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I felt better when I thought you were talking about banning someone else  *




I thought about banning myself...

Do you know that if we four add our posts we arrive to 5% of total posts in these forums?


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Do you know that if we four add our posts we arrive to 5% of total posts in these forums?  *




That just means everyone else is slacking.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That just means everyone else is slacking.  *




Or we are EN World addicts...


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That just means everyone else is slacking.  *



Hey, now! Horacio is certainly slacking more than me! 

(And kreynolds, CRGreathouse, Nightfall, mmadsen, Kalanyr, Piratecat, Sollir Furryfoot, graydoom and Morrus aren't too bad, either:  All of them have 2,000+ posts - kreynolds even twice.)


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Hey, now! Horacio is certainly slacking more than me!
> *




But I'm working to correct that!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ban Crothian, Hong, Wicht and Horacio?  *




Then this place who fall apart.  We are the four pillars of En World.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Then this place who fall apart.  We are the four pillars of En World.   *




I like the sound of it... Maybe I should ask Morrus to change my custom title to "One of the Four Pillars of EN World"...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like the sound of it... Maybe I should ask Morrus to change my custom title to "One of the Four Pillars of EN World"...  *




I don't know, the last time I envoked the name of He Who Watches (and I mean that in a good way   ), the Times of the Great Posting Scare where set upon us, or rather me.


----------



## Furn_Darkside (Sep 11, 2002)

Salutations, 

Whenever you see a thread that has gone way beyond when it should have been left to die- you always see the same clowns bouncing about.  

FD


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't know, the last time I envoked the name of He Who Watches (and I mean that in a good way   ), the Times of the Great Posting Scare where set upon us, or rather me. *




He Who Wathches knows how much I respect Him... I hope


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Furn_Darkside said:
			
		

> *Salutations,
> 
> Whenever you see a thread that has gone way beyond when it should have been left to die- you always see the same clowns bouncing about.
> 
> FD *




We live to post.  Actually, it is sort of funny.  But that's just the nature of the beast.  

But as long as people are just posting to this they could be posting to this:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23711

So, if you fill inclined to go over there, read my reviews and express your views.  Finally, what ever person wants to do is possible: Critique Crothian!!   

It's lunchtime, see you'all (southern for you plural) later.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 11, 2002)

Heh, can I be the third pillar?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *Heh, can I be the third pillar? *




It's going to look wierd, we'll have 2 pillars about 200 or so miles from each other and then one all the way in France.


----------



## madriel (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Witch...?  *




There isn't a Witch on the boards.  We have Paladin, Psion even WanderingMonster, but no Witch.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> There isn't a Witch on the boards.  We have Paladin, Psion even WanderingMonster, but no Witch. *



I know, but Horacio misspelled Wicht as "Witch," which I pointed out - that's all... 



			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But I'm working to correct that!  *



What! You are saying that you'll try to get me to slack more?!
But what else should I do instead of posting - something actually useful, perhaps?!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's going to look wierd, we'll have 2 pillars about 200 or so miles from each other and then one all the way in France.   *




And the fourth one, in Austr(al)ia, Mr. Hong!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *What! You are saying that you'll try to get me to slack more?!
> But what else should I do instead of posting - something actually useful, perhaps?!  *




Oh, you don't need to stop, I need to post more


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, you don't need to stop, I need to post more  *




Posting more does help one's postcount.  I've done many experiments on this very topic.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Posting more does help one's postcount.  I've done many experiments on this very topic. *




Posting more damages family life, I can say it too...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Posting more damages family life, I can say it too...  *




Ya, I'm sure that can happen as well.  Great, now we'll have En World Latch Key Kids, and En World Widows.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, I'm sure that can happen as well.  Great, now we'll have En World Latch Key Kids, and En World Widows.   *




BTW only Wives Bothered About EN World, WBAENW


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Okay, so I started with WAEW (Wifes Against EN World) but that looks funny.  Next I tried WAPAEW (Wifes Against Posting At EN World) but that seemed to long.  So then I came up with WARP (Wifes Against Role Playing) And that might work.  However, I kept going and came up with LARP (Ladies Against Role Playing).

However, to be Politically correct the real organization would have to be SOAEW (Significant Others Aganist EN World.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

I still prefer WBAENW...

Mine is member, of course


----------



## Darkness (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *I still prefer WBAENW...
> 
> ...*



And *I* prefer French fries.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *And I prefer French fries.  *




But wouldn't Horacio just call them fries since he's in France?


----------



## madriel (Sep 11, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I know, but Horacio misspelled Wicht as "Witch," which I pointed out - that's all...
> *




I know.  I looked it up because I was curious.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 11, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But wouldn't Horacio just call them fries since he's in France?   *




I call them _frites_ because everybody here call them _frites_...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 11, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I call them frites because everybody here call them frites...  *




Frites?  How odd.  So, what do you call a quarter pounder with cheese?


----------



## Horacio (Sep 12, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Frites?  How odd.  So, what do you call a quarter pounder with cheese?   *




Too much Pulp Fiction, Crothian...
In Spain we call them "Cuarto de libra con queso". Her in France I don't usually go to McDonalds, so I don't know


----------



## madriel (Sep 12, 2002)

You guys are _so_ slacking off.  On the Sacred Thread you couldn't stop to hit refresh without falling behind.  A snail sprints faster than the rate of posting on this thread.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 12, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *You guys are so slacking off.  On the Sacred Thread you couldn't stop to hit refresh without falling behind.  A snail sprints faster than the rate of posting on this thread. *




Busy morning at work, Maldur 

But I'm back


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Too much Pulp Fiction, Crothian...
> *




There just aren't many times I get to use that particuliar reference and have it make perfect sense.  And again, like many things, I though it was funny.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *You guys are so slacking off.  On the Sacred Thread you couldn't stop to hit refresh without falling behind.  A snail sprints faster than the rate of posting on this thread. *




The other one was eventually closed as well.  So, we're trying a different approach, slow and steady.


----------



## madriel (Sep 12, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The other one was eventually closed as well.  So, we're trying a different approach, slow and steady.   *




I must've missed that memo.  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I must've missed that memo.  Thanks for the heads-up. *




There was no memo, it's just the pace that was set.  The last one was a sprint, this is a marathon.


----------



## madriel (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, so long as we're not power walking.  Those people look like somebody put a bug down their shirts.  Or maybe they've watched the Ministry of Silly Walks skit one time too many.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Well, I'm back to the "Bump" thread... Anybody wants a forum quasi-chat?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *Well, so long as we're not power walking.  Those people look like somebody put a bug down their shirts.  Or maybe they've watched the Ministry of Silly Walks skit one time too many. *




THere was a skit group out of Seatle that had a Super Hero Power Walker.  Now, it'd be nice if I rembered the groups name, or the characters name.  All I can say is that the actor became Bill Nye, the Science Guy.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Well, I'm back to the "Bump" thread... Anybody wants a forum quasi-chat?  *




When I'm around, I'm always up for that.  Today is game day, so I have a little preping to do.  Like a lot of preping as I'm really not prepared for this.  Not like I was prepared for the first two sessions either, but this is going to be a long day, we're startign at 2 in the after noon.  I haven't DMed a 10 hour session in years.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *When I'm around, I'm always up for that.  Today is game day, so I have a little preping to do.  Like a lot of preping as I'm really not prepared for this.  Not like I was prepared for the first two sessions either, but this is going to be a long day, we're startign at 2 in the after noon.  I haven't DMed a 10 hour session in years.   *




And what are you DMing? D&D standard? Sharkworld?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And what are you DMing? D&D standard? Sharkworld? *




I'm DMing.  It's a modern day mystery/supernatural game.  This week they are all getting mysterious letters and going to Seaseme Street (or a place eerily similiar).  I'm going to show them what a true master of magic is able to do.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm DMing.  It's a modern day mystery/supernatural game.  This week they are all getting mysterious letters and going to Seaseme Street (or a place eerily similiar).  I'm going to show them what a true master of magic is able to do. *




What rules are you using?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What rules are you using? *




It's d20 heavily house ruled to fit the setting.  For instance I created a sort of classless system.  Every gets points to build their own class.  THey buy BAB, Saves, skill sets, skill points, defense bonus, and HD.  On paper they look stroing, but the first combat 3 out of 4 ended up in the Hospital.  I was worried that it might be a total party kill.  Combat is light though, in two sessions we've had two combats, both against single creatures.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> It's d20 heavily house ruled to fit the setting.  For instance I created a sort of classless system.  Every gets points to build their own class.  THey buy BAB, Saves, skill sets, skill points, defense bonus, and HD.  On paper they look stroing, but the first combat 3 out of 4 ended up in the Hospital.  I was worried that it might be a total party kill.  Combat is light though, in two sessions we've had two combats, both against single creatures. *




I'd be very interested in reading your rules for that classless system. I have developper a similar system, based on Morrus' Four Color To Fantasy rules, and I'd like to compare both my rules and yours. I'd offer constructive criticism...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd be very interested in reading your rules for that classless system. I have developper a similar system, based on Morrus' Four Color To Fantasy rules, and I'd like to compare both my rules and yours. I'd offer constructive criticism...  *




I posted it to House Ruled, then I dleted it because the format was unreadible.  So, allow me to play around with this for a little bit and It'll be there soon.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I posted it to House Ruled, then I dleted it because the format was unreadible.  So, allow me to play around with this for a little bit and It'll be there soon. *




No problkem, but please, when you post it, send me message with the link


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No problkem, but please, when you post it, send me message with the link  *




The link is 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24189


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks a lot! Going there to check it


----------

